

Introducing the Illuminato X Machina a modular motherboard - bootload
http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2009/08/introducing-illuminato-x-machina.html

======
bootload
Earlier in the year I posted a hardware story on a homemade Arduino laptop
from Liquidware Antipasto with an OLED screen and a keyboard ~
[http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2008/09/thanks-y-
combinator....](http://antipastohw.blogspot.com/2008/09/thanks-y-
combinator.html) Well this time it's modular motherboards. You can also read a
Wired article on the topic ~ <http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/08/modular-
motherboard/>

------
wmf
This is "cool", but realistically a grid of these is slower and bulkier than a
phone.

